
Show HN: PM News – I write TLDR summaries for tech news - antdke
https://pmnews.substack.com/subscribe
======
antdke
Hey all, I'm starting this tech news newsletter. I pick 5-10 stories from
across the web then I write little snippets for each one. Then I send it to
you every morning, Eastern time.

I want to save people time everyday. And give you a bit of joy in your inbox
:)

Any feedback is appreciated.

~~~
_threads
This sounds cool but isn’t it possible to read them without subscribing to the
newsletter ?

